# KAISER'S THREE YEARS OLD!



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

* <span style="color: #000066">Kaiser turned 3 years old today - here are a few photos. We didn't have any cake or ice cream as he won't eat it. We did play ball about 6 or 8 times today and went for a long walk this evening, so he had a Happy Birthday! </span> * 



*"Come on, Dad - give me my present!" * 












*"Please, Dad - I can't wait much longer!" * 












*"Cool! What's in here for me?" * 












*"Wow! A brand new ball! My favorite!" *












*"Thanks Mom and Dad - I had a really good birthday!" *


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

OH







Kaiser! Love his name and he sure is a handsome birthday boy!


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday Kaiser!!! What a good looking boy, love the picture where he is "opening" his present.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

happy birthday kaiser, you beautiful boy you!


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday to Kaiser!!! I LOVE the expressive face he has with those "eyebrows".


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

handsome Kaiser!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Kaiser

Looks like your mom & dad gave you a good one !









Love the ball, is it TUFF ? I need some nice tuff ones, mind me asking, what it's called ???

The large red Kong is the only one they will NOT kill ! I think their getting tired of the same one though.........










I see, Bowling Green, OH (your info) & that's the place I mention lots Raysmom ! I tell everyone that asks about our black beauty, he came from a pound in............... BOWLING GREEN !









Can't thank ya enough for checking out our boy to report he was so great b/c he is the best & we LOVE him TONS !!!!! Thanks much !









Oh............







Kaiser once again !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

Happy birthday, Kaiser!
What a gorgeous boy!!


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Kaiser
Sounds and looks like you had a great day.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Happy Birthday Kaiser! You are sooooo handsome.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Kaiser
You are just so handsome


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday boy!! He's so handsome!!! What a cute pup!! I love the pic with his face in the bag!


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday Handsome!!!!







The pictures are so cute!


----------

